# CSB - Christian Standard Bible + measurements



## Adam Olive (Jan 9, 2020)

Does anyone know if there is a CSB study Bible that uses metric measurements (of cubits and spans)? Either is more easily understood by a metric-Australian than imperial measurements.

Is it a safe assumption to assume this is a USA-bias in translation?


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2020)

Adam Olive said:


> Is it a safe assumption to assume this is a USA-bias in translation?



It is funny how many Bibles we make in the US claiming to be an "International Version" or a "Standard Version" that use US-centric spellings and sometimes measurements in defiance to global English.


----------



## ZackF (Jan 9, 2020)

Sigh. Commonwealth nations that don’t know the English system of measurements.


----------

